
TinyMOD (2011) - bane
http://blog.kebby.org/?p=11
======
a1k0n
Funny, I just wrote one of these for the web. I don't oversample at 3.5MHz
though. [http://www.a1k0n.net/2015/11/09/javascript-
ft2-player.html](http://www.a1k0n.net/2015/11/09/javascript-ft2-player.html)

------
quincunx
This is just so awesome - back in the day it's this itch "how does the hw do
it?" that makes you wonder, and then, some 25 years later, someone figures it
out and now you know. Perhaps I'm misreading but one tiny inaccuracy perhaps:
the 68K has MULS and MULU of course as well as even DIVS and DIVU.. It's quite
capable though clearly not fast enough for this purpose..

~~~
egypturnash
The 68k has multiply instructions - but in the beginning he's talking about
how the _sound chip_ modifies the volume of sound sample data.

He is however wrong about the 68k not having multiplication when he mentions
avoiding it while writing his mod player.

------
anon940713
Can't figure out how to compile that asm-file... I guess I'm just too stupid
with Visual Studio to get this to work :/

